# Buying a Used Motorcycle in Thailand



## wind4ken2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi,

I'm moving to Thailand from Oct '16 to June '17...(USA Citizen...)

I have a Motorcycle Endorsement on my USA Driver's License and also an Int'l Drivers License that shows the MC endorsement. 

- Is it possible to buy a used bike (scooter type 125cc-150cc) and register it in my name in Thailand....? (do I need a Thai license..)

- Where is the best place to buy a used bike (arriving Bangkok)....or sites that post ads for used bikes...?

Any current info you add to the conflicting info I'm getting on the various websites I've been researching on would sure help me.... 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

*Buying a used bike.*



wind4ken2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Thailand from Oct '16 to June '17...(USA Citizen...)
> 
> ...


Ken,
You can buy a motorcycle without a Thai driver's license.
When buying used, be careful of a few things.
The year of the bike doesn't seem to matter here as to how it affects price. It should matter to you.
You need the Greenbook, along with a form that transfers the bike into your name. Be careful. Many folks don't have a Greenbook, so you wouldn't have good title. All is in Thai, so have someone you trust help you.
It's best to do the actual transfer at your local DMV. In that way, if something isn't good, you haven't lost any money.

Almost all have been in an accident of some sort, and, most don't Thais understand the concept of basic maintenance. Be careful.

Good luck.


----------



## wind4ken2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thai Bigfoot said:


> Ken,
> You can buy a motorcycle without a Thai driver's license.
> When buying used, be careful of a few things.
> The year of the bike doesn't seem to matter here as to how it affects price. It should matter to you.
> ...



Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to answer my question and the good tips.

- With the Greenbook in hand....can I get the bike registered to me...?
- If you were shopping for used bike....other than Craigslist...do you know where else to find them...? (Bangkok area...) 
(I read that the dealers will have consignment sales sometimes and that they will help you get it registered.

Last year I lived in Hanoi...had a bike but had trouble at the Thai border bringing it across. This year I thought I'd start in Thailand...I'll also travel to Laos and Cambodia (maybe Vietnam. I read that if I have the bike registered to me that the border crossings to those countries are easier...

Thanks again for taking the time to help me out.

Ken


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You need the Greenbook along with the signed transfer form. Usually a good idea to actually pay and do paperwork the same time at their DMV. Also a good idea to copy of seller's I.D.

I live in Phuket. Motorbikes are easily available. Advertised in local newspaper, websites, etc. Easy to find. Be picky. There are thousands to choose from.


----------

